# Jasmund Warnemünde



## Bertl (29. November 2006)

Hallo, 
da ich am Sa. relativ spontan aber auf jedenfall auf die Ostsee zum Fischen will, und alle mir bekannten Kutter in WM ausgebucht sind, habe ich ein Platz auf der Jasmund reserviert. Um mich jetzt einigermaßen darauf einstellen zu können, was mich erwartet, frage ich euch mal ob schon jemand aus eigener Erfahrung etwas zu dem Kahn und dessen Besatzung sagen kann. Leider ist weder über die Suchfunktion noch über "google" etwas konkretes zu erfahren.
Deshalb bitte ich euch hier aktiv zu werden. 

Grüßle Bertl#h


----------



## Bertl (30. November 2006)

*AW: Jasmund Warnemünde*

Kennt wirklich niemand dieses Boot? #d 
Ich bin entäuscht von euch.
Ist das ein gutes oder ein schlechtes Zeichen, das niemand ein Kommentar abgibt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Jasmund Warnemünde*



Bertl schrieb:


> Kennt wirklich niemand dieses Boot? #d
> Ich bin entäuscht von euch.
> Ist das ein gutes oder ein schlechtes Zeichen, das niemand ein Kommentar abgibt?|kopfkrat


;+ versuch macht kluch gerd


----------



## Goettinger (30. November 2006)

*AW: Jasmund Warnemünde*

müsste recht kleiner kutter sein mit den 17 plätzen die er hat..


----------



## Bertl (30. November 2006)

*AW: Jasmund Warnemünde*

Ja, denke ich auch. Aber eigentlich sind alle guten Kutter die ich von WM kenne relativ kleine Kutter :q 

Werd`s wohl einfach im "Blindflug" testen und schaun was rauskommt (hoffentlich ein paar schöne große )


----------



## Goettinger (30. November 2006)

*AW: Jasmund Warnemünde*

und bericht erstatten nicht vergessen!


----------



## Bertl (30. November 2006)

*AW: Jasmund Warnemünde*

logisch werd ich Berichterstatten, hoffentlich nur postitives


----------



## Hansi (30. November 2006)

*AW: Jasmund Warnemünde*

Hallo Bertl, 

tut mir leid, ich kenn den Dampfer auch nicht aus persönlicher Erfahrung.
Ich will ja deine Vorfreude nicht trüben, aber schau dir mal hier
http://www.dwd.de/de/WundK/W_aktuell/Seewetter/NOsee/Seewetter72.htm#Westl.Ostsee die Windprognose an.


----------



## Bertl (30. November 2006)

*AW: Jasmund Warnemünde*

Das sieht nich gut aus, da schau ich lieber bei "www.windfinder.de" oder "www.wetteronline.de" da sieht das schon freundlicher aus.:q 

Du kommst aus Rostock und kennst das Schiffchen nicht??? Was soll ich davon halten?

Grüßle Bertl


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Jasmund Warnemünde*

#h ich fahre nur bei süd und ostwind raus.gruß e.


----------



## Bertl (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jasmund Warnemünde*

Wart nur ab, wenn der Wind nicht zu arg ist, und wir rausfahren, danne werd ich die Kiste schon füllen (ich weiß nur noch nicht mit was#c ) |supergri


----------



## Pete (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jasmund Warnemünde*

windfinder is schon das beste...wetteronline stützt sich im übrigen was die winddaten angeht auf die von windfinder...oder anders gesagt, es ist ein und die selbe prognose...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jasmund Warnemünde*

|supergri biste abgesoffen mit der jasmund oder warum kommt kein bericht???????????????;+ ;+


----------



## hkwangler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jasmund Warnemünde*

Hallo
Wir fahren am  04.02.07 mit der Jasmund werde dann Bericht abgeben.
Wir waren im April 06 schon einmal mit ihm unterwegs und konnten uns nicht beschweren,im gegensatz zu den roten Kuttern ,die auf der anderen Hafenseite stehen.
Also kurz um er gibt sich Mühe  den Fisch zu  finden , was unsereiner dann macht, kann er ja nichts für!


----------

